# Digital Instrument cluster swap



## Milian90 (11 mo ago)

I have ordered all of my parts for the swap but have no idea if it is just plug and play or if it need to do anything before anyone know or have any suggestions on what I should do next


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

This has been done on a MQB platform. Parts will plug and play (still need factory diagram to know where to plug in). However, the biggest part is coding. You will need genuine ODIS tool (dealer only) to program it. You will need to find a dealer who is willing to code it for you.


----------



## Resansid (May 13, 2019)

Hi Milan90, Hoping you can confirm if you got this conversion done successfully. I have a 2018 and I can change the cluster but not sure how to program it, any suggestions. Kindly share your experience. Thanks


----------



## Milian90 (11 mo ago)

Resansid said:


> Hi Milan90, Hoping you can confirm if you got this conversion done successfully. I have a 2018 and I can change the cluster but not sure how to program it, any suggestions. Kindly share your experience. Thanks


Got it done but you have to find a dealer to do it I called 2 and they said they can do it but I would have to pay the service rep hourly and I thought that was bull**** so I called a VW 2 hours away and they said sure as long as the part is brand new and the vehicle is covered under warranty 

my suggestion is to find a dealer that is willing to work with you because it’s a dealer only type of thing unless you know a guy who knows a guy if you catch my drift


----------



## Resansid (May 13, 2019)

Thanks Milan90 for the guidance! 
I will ask around and see which dealer is willing to work.
I also have another confusion, I am getting two separate P/N's for 2018 Atlas which my local dealer couldn't confirm.
1. *3G0920890E* or
2. *3CN920891A*
Does anyone have a reliable database or site where I can confirm this?


----------



## Resansid (May 13, 2019)

Update: Talked to a couple of dealers and they have no clue whether cluster can be swapped for a digital one, I guess it is not a common service they perform. So no one quoted me on how to update the mileage and cost.
That lead me to a Retrofit option, there is EZretrofit cluster available that 639.99US $ |Digital Dashboard Panel Virtual Instrument Cluster CockPit LCD Speedometer for VW Golf 7 R GTI MK7 PASSAT Arteon Tiguan Tayron|Car Multimedia Player| - AliExpress
This makes a better option for me as the motherboard from analog can be added to digital cluster that retains the mileage, so no dealer programming needed. Now all I need is some first hand reviews if anyone did it and their experience. Has anyone dealt with this swap, kindly post your review. Thanks


----------



## boxster002 (Jun 3, 2007)

Any update on this? I'm in the exact same boat.

I attempted to purchase a used version of the first part number and install it. Key wouldn't detect (aka not programmed). I turned the car on and swapped the cluster while it was running. The screen worked fine with some errors...yay! Although the car wont start....I swapped by old analog cluster back in and now I'm getting every warning light/error known to man, but the car starts.

Does anyone know for sure that a used unit can not be programmed? Rumor is that IMMO IV can't be done via VCDS. I called the dealer and they said that they can try, but will not bite the bullet if is doesnt work nor be liable for anything. Anyone know of a guy that has experience doing this?











THANKS!


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

boxster002 said:


> Any update on this? I'm in the exact same boat.
> 
> I attempted to purchase a used version of the first part number and install it. Key wouldn't detect (aka not programmed). I turned the car on and swapped the cluster while it was running. The screen worked fine with some errors...yay! Although the car wont start....I swapped by old analog cluster back in and now I'm getting every warning light/error known to man, but the car starts.
> 
> ...


Could the other plug be used for the navigation?


----------



## boxster002 (Jun 3, 2007)

DH,
You are correct. Just researched and came to the same conclusion. Still unsure of the way forward though regardless of nav.


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

There’s an alltrack forum on the digital AID swap. Can’t imagine it’s all that different given it’s the same MQB platform. Probably just need the MOST splitter to the 5F module. I did this swap on my MK7 Golf R. Dealer was up to the challenge and delivered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxster002 (Jun 3, 2007)

Kushdaiin said:


> There’s an alltrack forum on the digital AID swap. Can’t imagine it’s all that different given it’s the same MQB platform. Probably just need the MOST splitter to the 5F module. I did this swap on my MK7 Golf R. Dealer was up to the challenge and delivered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Kush. Was your swapped cluster used?


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh no, definitely not. There’s an added level of complexity to getting a used cluster. I believe you would need ODIS-E or VCP to actually be able to reset a used cluster. Don’t quote me on that though, it could be more involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

